# Worth every Penny



## Chipncut

It looks kind of handy.
I checked for some videos *on youtube*. If you want to see how it's used.


----------



## USCJeff

Good find on the video's Dick. Glad to see you're still posting on the site. I had a break from bigger projects the last 6 months due to other demands. Pretty much been quick turnings and small boxes. I've got time again until the New Year and hope to knock out a few larger ones. The multi-mark has now seen a week in the shop, several hours a day. I've used another square only once as larger layout was needed and a large level that needed a larger level to be accurate.


----------

